# A-litter Mishari's Mousery



## Wiebke246 (Jul 9, 2009)

birthdate: 09./10.09.2009
doe: Atia Gemma (Black Tan)
buck: Lovely Spike (Bone)
number: 13
comment: reduced to 7
colours:
5 BEW/Bone (3 girls and 2 boys)
1 Black (girl)
1 PEW (boy)

doe:



buck:



the litter:

16.09.2009 7 days old




18.09.2009 9 days old




20.09.2009 11 days old




girls:







boys:


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

That black one is so cute!! :love


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I love how you can tell the satins so easily


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely! great to see a time line too...they grow up so quick!

Vi x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice babies!!


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cute. 

I love satins.


----------

